# Premium Bond's



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thinking of getting the full £30,000s worth does anyone here have any what have you had paid back just been looking on the net and the average pay out seem's to be 1.5%:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah thats about right , weve got 30k 

get 25 /50 most months


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

We've only got £10k at the moment and won £25 in this month's draw.
Had them 3 months

We were disappointed with such poor interest rates in the bank, we took a bit out and thought we'd have a go at Premium bonds. Trying for a year to see how it goes. Nothing to lose with such poor interest rates.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i spose theres always the chance of a bigger win to offset the poor return


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

A friend of the family bought £60k worth (30k in her name, at a later date 30k in her husbands name) and at one point won 5k.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> yeah thats about right , weve got 30k
> 
> get 25 /50 most months


Ditto with 30K better than in the bank!:thumb:


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

I tend win 25/50 ever quarter, i have less than 10ks worth though, someone in my family won 10k recently and I don't think they have more than 15k, I'm looking where to re invest my savings, it's on about 0.0000000000000000001% interest, Premium bonds, Gold ect I'm not sure yet.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Had £2000 of them for 10years won £50 i cashed them in put the money into isa's


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

On the MoneySavingExpert website there is a calculator which lets you put in the amount of bonds your thinking of buying and the potential chances for a payout. It's quite good.


----------

